

How Tumblr uses \0 in the output of meta tags - Mithorium
http://dudewheresmybackslash0.tumblr.com/post/61255168547/how-tumblr-uses-0-in-the-output-of-meta-tags

======
ioquatix
I am constantly surprised by the level of quality programming @ large
companies. Especially those who only seem to hire "The Best".

~~~
geofft
That should be a lesson in whether "the best" consider it important to every
last thing 100% right, or to move quickly and maybe make a small number of
mistakes along the way.

[http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html](http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-
better.html)

"It is slightly better to be simple than correct."

~~~
krapp
Well, they've certainly got "simply not correct" nailed.

------
martin_
And it's only worth a billion bucks?!

------
joe5150
Tumblr has weird bugs that seem to involve character escaping. Searching for
tags that have slashes in them seem to end up parsed as URL segments and will
return 404s, for instance.

